# For Pay



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)

In the bizz we call this hamburger soup. In michigan we used venison. This is posuer style as we bought ground beef. I've been pounding fish and seafood lately so it was tyme to get reel. Pun defiantly intended


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!


----------

